# 2015's Queen marking color easier to see



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I struggled to see the green on last years queens.

I think this years blue is going to be much easier to find.

I found this one right away:lpf:


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

That's funny right there, I don't care who you are! :lpf:


----------



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like whe need some friends.:lpf:


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

So does this mean this year's color will turn all the queens into social outcasts? This could be a Bad Year.

Maybe I'll mark a couple of workers first and see how the girls respond.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

what did you use a Wagner Power painter?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Mannn, I thought only a small dab to the thorax is needed. 
Can they recognize or care for a blue queen too? 
Maybe a nice experiment to try when I mark my queens next time.
I'm going for the blue house paint this time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can find a bright green on those years... or you could do like you did this year and paint the entire queen...  You might try just doing the thorax, though.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I marked a bunch about a week ago. As I was nearing the last ones and having already used my only two extra queens I thought to myself "I'm getting pretty good at quickly finding and marking queens" :no:

I checked her this week and she hasn't missed a beat, might even be one of the better ones!


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

She looks like a Charlotte Hornet! http://cdn.nextimpulsesports.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/charlotte-hornets-logo-31.jpg :lpf: :lpf: :lpf:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

II lived there maybe that was what I was going for subconsciously.


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Yellow..


----------



## EvanW (Dec 20, 2013)

This may be a major faux pas but last year I used a light pastel green. Green is green, just brighter  If I am going to mark a queen I want to be able to see her easily. This year ill be using a light sky blue.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, EvanW!

I did not mark my queens last year. 
This year I will with the glow in the dark paint. Maybe
a purple light will help with the night time hive inspection to find her.
Now where can I go buy a purple miner's LED light?


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

beepro said:


> Welcome to Bee Source, EvanW!
> 
> I did not mark my queens last year.
> This year I will with the glow in the dark paint. Maybe
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesaler...5480025&sr=8-3&keywords=blacklight+flashlight 

There you go.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Why stop there?

http://www.radioactivethings.com/radium-hands-paint-and.html


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Mbeck said:


> Why stop there?
> 
> http://www.radioactivethings.com/radium-hands-paint-and.html


Why limit yourself to paint? Stick this onto your queen and know where she is at all times!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>http://www.radioactivethings.com/radium-hands-paint-and.html

I read some references in books back in the 20s where people painted the queen with radium and found her with a Geiger counter... I didn't know you could still buy it.... although I don't think I want to and even if it wasn't dangerous there is the cost...


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Have you seen this ?

Bees that Glow in the dark

http://www.badbeekeeping.com/#20140626


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

we beekeepers have way too much free time.
I bought a couple of glow in the dark green pens before I gave up & bought a bottle of ( pale) green model car paint & a little stick. I marked some in NUCS, but some allegedly "hygienic" queens I did not mark. Now it is spring again, I can't find that bottle of green paint, or the red marking pen from the year before.
Has any one used ladies nail polish to mark queens?
Comes in all colors these days. found it for $1/bottle in a discount store. I marked one last years queen, if she dies, I wont do it again.
great price, comes with a brush in the bottle. OK for humans, I guess, any body else used it on bees?
CE


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Has any one used ladies nail polish to mark queens?

I never had any luck with it. It's not as opaque as you think. Also, humans are putting it on a very limited space. The fumes would be much more if someone painted your entire back with it...


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Tech 35058

At Micheal's Arts and Crafts they have a non toxic paint stick that looks like the type the bee supply houses sell for queen marking. They were about two or three dollars.


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

I use nail polish all the time. I prefer the acrylic over the water based stuff. Last years bright green kept falling off. Unless I find a bright set of replacement colors, ill probably lose another dot or two before the years out. I purchased a whole set of those cute little nail polish color's before I knew they weren't acrylic.


----------

